# Training Bell



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I have reading a lot of threads about using a bell on the door for house breaking. My Emma is very quiet most of the time and has had trouble verbalizing the need to go out, except when she is in her crate. What kind of bell are folks using and where do you mount it? In doing a search on this nothing came up, except for its use.

Thanks


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't use one personally, but any bell would work so long as its audible, and a good size/sturdy enough for the dog to make contact without breaking it. Just Google "door bell hanger" for some examples. 

If you don't want to hang it on the doorknob you can use a temporary hook (like a Command plastic one) to place it off to the side so it's stationary. Hope that helps!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I use a bell, and the one that I have is from a dollar tree and it is really a Christmas decoration. It is just a big bell with a large ring on the top that fits over the doorknob. Any type of bell will work, even a small cow bell or goat bell from a tractor supply, attach a string to it and put it either on the door or as the above poster suggested on the wall near the door.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I know some people use these: Poochie-Bells, The Trusted Dog Potty Training and Housebreaking Tool

But you can make your own, as mentioned above. I have sleigh bells on a piece of leather that's attached to a ring that goes over a doorknob, but the company that makes them isn't around anymore. You should be able to find something similar though. These are mine:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, my! Sleigh bell door hanger - TheFind

Gotta love google, lol!


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, my! Sleigh bell door hanger - TheFind
> 
> Gotta love google, lol!


 
I have one just like that!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There's one like it at Walmart...its nice but my dog quickly learned that if he rings it, we go outside. And boy does he love going outside. So we stopped using it when he got older since it was just a ploy for him to go outside and mark some trees. Now that I know he can hold it for a long time, we just go out when I feel like it lol.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks folks - this helps a lot. Emma is doing good, but having a lot of puddles in front of the door if I am not watching. She will bark to come back in, but not go out.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I do that, I had some concept that shed be housetrained. Well she does ring a bell, but its often. its better to mainly crate and teach her holding it in. Then when you let her out say ring bell, she does and then its out. Itll pay off in the end but as a puppy you have to crate them if yyou dont want accidents, and never correct for potty accidents.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

volcano - Thanks, but I must disagree on potty accidents.

When I catch her leaving a puddle I gently rub her nose in it and sternly say "NO" and promptly take her to the outside spot. I them praise her greatly if she goes again, which she usually does. She is doing better today with a slight wine to be let out.

I only crate at night, otherwise she has the run of the house with me. She usually is in eyesight and if I disappear she comes to find me or barks to find where I am. Right now she is sound asleep under my chair. When she wakes up I know it will be potty time.

Being retired I can spend a lot of time with her. I cant wait until she has her final shots so we can go socialize. With Parvo in our area it is a must to have all the shots before being out in the world. Fortunately I have 3 acres to play, but I will not take her out on the subdivision roads where other neighborhood dogs have been until she has the last shots and vet says OK

We did have one serious problem today with the fresh snow - she loves to play in it (jumping, rolling, stuffing her nose in it, dashing around barking at the flakes - well I guess that is not a real problem is it.:crazy::laugh: I just plan extra time for the potty outings


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

POWERSCOL said:


> volcano - Thanks, but I must disagree on potty accidents.
> 
> When I catch her leaving a puddle I gently rub her nose in it and sternly say "NO" and promptly take her to the outside spot.


Seriously? That's a really bad idea.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Maybe your puppy doesnt verbalize potty because she gets her face rubbed in it? That is how you likely learned to deal with it when you were a kid, its wrong and does not work. Youll be rubbing your dogs face in it for years if thats your technique. And your dog will be hiding the potty in corners and stuff where you dont even know it happened.
In the crate they hold it, they learn thats how its done. Then when you let her out witha full bladder she learns to ring the bell/ alert you however. You cant punish her though because if she potties in the house its your fault for not following those simple rules.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to clarify. Its not a face rub, and this is only when I catch her in the act or immediately afterword such as she is just walking away. I "GENTLY" place her nose in the puddle and quickly take her to the outside spot. I do not do this for found puddles. I have done this with all my dogs and was told to do this by several trainers in the past. Nothing very physical, just scoop her up, put nose towards puddle so she sniffs, the verbal "no, outside" - then outside to the spot. There is a big reward if she goes again outside. 

She has never left puddles in hidden corners - never found any yet

No accidents yesterday or today so far and I am starting to get minor verbal clues. 

She also slept through the night in her crate. So for 10 weeks old I think she is doing great - much faster than many of my other dogs.

As for using the crate during the day, per my trainer it denies the pup the instant ability to bond and socialize in the house as events happen, such as vacuuming, cleaning. people walking buy, etc. It gives time to correct bad behaviors such and the pant leg grab, and working on the bit inhibiting work. Emma is my new BFF and I want this to be a good learning time for her. The house is her home, not a crate to sit in and watch the world go by and only to be let out to play when I want to.

This morning as I was getting my coffee I kicked one of her balls - that led to about 20 minutes of fetch - then tug of war with her rope. Coffee got cold, but we had a lot of fun. Right now she is bonding with my daughter (spur of the moment fun attack for Emma). If she was in her crate she could not do that. I would rather risk a puddle then deny her the spontaneous fun.

However I appreciate all the comments and thoughts. That's how I learn. I take the comments and do a search. There is a huge amount of great information here. Thanks.

I did get a bell set up on the door this morning, so we will see if this works. I placed it low where I have seen her sometimes paw the door as I let her out. As soon as I put in it she thought it was a tug toy. Took a bit to convince her it was not. I have been ringing it and saying "outside" every time I open the door to let her out, but so far all I see out of her is a puzzled look. Hope I am doing this correctly.

Thanks again folks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

POWERSCOL said:


> I need to clarify. Its not a face rub, and this is only when I catch her in the act or immediately afterword such as she is just walking away. I "GENTLY" place her nose in the puddle and quickly take her to the outside spot. I do not do this for found puddles. *I have done this with all my dogs and was told to do this by several trainers in the past.*


I'm not surprised, this is a very old school method, and it's just not especially effective. I would submit that your previous dogs were housebroken in spite of this, not because of it. _You_ know that the lesson you're trying to teach is not to pee in the house, but that may not be what she's actually learning. She may think that peeing in your presence is what's bad, not that WHERE she peed is the issue. 

If you catch her in the act it's much better to interrupt her and whisk her quickly outside to finish, and then praise and give a treat. Because a young, un-housebroken puppy should never be out of your sight or away from your side, catching her in the act should be doable most of the time.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Debbie - thanks so much. I cannot fault the logic and I will admit I am very old school. Fortunately we keep a very close eye on Emma and she is constantly at my side or under my chair. However she can be sneaky:crazy:.

Her tag makes a bit of noise so we know when she is moving, but sometimes we get distracted and that is when the puddles happen. 

Ill stop the nose rubbing and continue the the praise and add in a treat. Today she has been perfect and even wined to go out. No bell use yet.

On a fun note we got about 6 inches of fresh snow - she loves to romp, and play and now makes sure to bring in snow all over her and then love me up:laugh:.

Makes an old man young again.:wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

POWERSCOL said:


> On a fun note we got about 6 inches of fresh snow - she loves to romp, and play and now makes sure to bring in snow all over her and then love me up:laugh:.


Awww.... :wub: The thing about dog training is that the human always knows what we're trying to get across to the dog, so it's helpful to take a moment and try and look at everything from the dog's point of view. It requires a shift in thinking, but once you get the hang of it it's not that difficult. The more clear and consistent you can be, the faster she's going to learn, no matter what you're trying to teach her. In the case of housebreaking, like I mentioned, the dog doesn't know that peeing inside is "bad" and peeing outside is "good", all they know is that they were scolded for peeing. Eventually, with enough repetitions of being rewarded for going outside she'll figure it out, but for now that's a leap of logic that she's simply not capable of yet. 

Anyway, good for you for being open to new ideas. And have fun with her!


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Its working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is starting to hit the bell routinely now. At first it was a play toy but in the past few days she will ring it to go out.

Thanks folks


----------

